# A Power/Oly Hybrid Lifting Routine???



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just wondering if you think one can successfully train both powerlifting and Olympic lifts together? Or would that be too much energy expounded or not enough focus on one discipline? What's your thoughts?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

it can be done.  biggest problem is that olympic lifting is way way more technical and because of that you will have to devote a lot of your workout to drilling form and drilling form and drilling form.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it can be done.  biggest problem is that olympic lifting is way way more technical and because of that you will have to devote a lot of your workout to drilling form and drilling form and drilling form.


From what I was reading in one article, the drilling form should take too much energy though right? Meaning you don't need the recovery time since there is not much of an eccentric portion of the lift. So that might work pretty well or am I off base thinking this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

What do you think of this DVD Patrick. I was interested in it until I realised they spell opponent wrong LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

no, you will need recovery time.  the lifts are really really demanding metabolically, you will get beat up pretty quick and they are tough on the body.

what video?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, you will need recovery time.  the lifts are really really demanding metabolically, you will get beat up pretty quick and they are tough on the body.
> 
> what video?


LOL, I forgot to post the link. I'm a dumbass  http://www.completeolympiclifting.com/


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

suggested reading:

weightlifting encyclopedia by Arite Dreschler....a must!

explosive liofting in sports by Harvey Newton....also very good.  You can purchase the video too which is avaliable at humankinetics.com


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> suggested reading:
> 
> weightlifting encyclopedia by Arite Dreschler....a must!
> 
> explosive liofting in sports by Harvey Newton....also very good. You can purchase the video too which is avaliable at humankinetics.com


My encyclopedia by Dreschler came with a DVD also...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

Anything is possible.  Your results probably won't be optimal for either style of lifting, but you should be able to make progress in both.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 27, 2005)

Olympic lifting is hard.  I suck at it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My encyclopedia by Dreschler came with a DVD also...




yea, I heard that he was going to put together a DVD to go along with the book.  I guess it is out now.  Where did you purchase it at?  I wonder if I can get just the DVD.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I heard that he was going to put together a DVD to go along with the book. I guess it is out now. Where did you purchase it at? I wonder if I can get just the DVD.


Its pretty low budget, but you might want it anyway - 

http://wlinfo.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=W&Product_Code=DVD&Category_Code=P

I think this is the only site that has any of dreschler's media anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> suggested reading:
> 
> weightlifting encyclopedia by Arite Dreschler....a must!
> 
> explosive liofting in sports by Harvey Newton....also very good.  You can purchase the video too which is avaliable at humankinetics.com


Cool, I'll order these this week. Thanks Patrick. Do you think I should read Dr. Mel Siff's Supertraining or would it not be as applicable?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Anything is possible.  Your results probably won't be optimal for either style of lifting, but you should be able to make progress in both.


That's what I'm afraid of. Of course I want to make maximal progress but I've enjoyed doing the powerlifting competitions. Maybe at some point I'll need to choose.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll order these this week. Thanks Patrick. Do you think I should read Dr. Mel Siff's Supertraining or would it not be as applicable?




I love super training.  it will teach you a lot but it isn't going to teach you how to do a clean or a snatch.  you really need to find someone that knows their shit and knows how to teach it to help you.  otherwise it is tough to go through that stuff blind.  you need to be watched many times over to learn the smoothness of the form.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

This is just off the top of my head, but could you do something like this:

Week 1
ME Bench, DE Squat/DL, 2 days Oly lifting

Week 2
DE Bench, ME Squat/DL, 2 days Oly lifting

Repeat


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

I would think if you took some time off of PLing to learn the form and then combine the 2 that this would be a very good idea.  Plus you could decided which you like best or are better at and choose from there.  I like doing the Oly lifts alot, they take a shitload out of you though, and that is pretty much independent of weight.  Even 3 reps at 135 will kick your ass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love super training.  it will teach you a lot but it isn't going to teach you how to do a clean or a snatch.  you really need to find someone that knows their shit and knows how to teach it to help you.  otherwise it is tough to go through that stuff blind.  you need to be watched many times over to learn the smoothness of the form.


Cool, thanks Patrick. Once I start I'll probably video the lifts and post them. Also the manager wants to start training with me and his coach, that may be good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> This is just off the top of my head, but could you do something like this:
> 
> Week 1
> ME Bench, DE Squat/DL, 2 days Oly lifting
> ...


I don't know what others think, but that seems like a really good idea. Thanks Triple!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would think if you took some time off of PLing to learn the form and then combine the 2 that this would be a very good idea.  Plus you could decided which you like best or are better at and choose from there.  I like doing the Oly lifts alot, they take a shitload out of you though, and that is pretty much independent of weight.  Even 3 reps at 135 will kick your ass.


I'm just afraid if I go straight to Oly lifts I'll lose the little strength I have LOL!! I know it'll be awhile before I'm using real weight with the oly lifts. And I agree, they DO take a shitload outta you!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2005)

why would you loose strength?

You work on your technique with light weight.  You still squat heavy and pull heavy.  that stuff never changes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why would you loose strength?
> 
> You work on your technique with light weight.  You still squat heavy and pull heavy.  that stuff never changes.


I wouldn't be working shoulders and tri's as much would I? Anyway, I'm ready to do it whichever way. I'll shoot you a PM!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2005)

well, you can still do some sort of shoulder pressing.  I lay off the bench because it tightens up my shoulder girlde for the snatch.  tri's, what is that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tri's, what is that?


Haha, very funny


----------

